
Tesla Just Got a Billionaire Ally – At a Very Interesting Time - groodt
https://www.thestreet.com/investing/tesla-billionaire-investor-george-soros-14591857
======
crsv
TLDR: George Soros used to hold stock, sold the stock, now he holds Tesla
bonds. This is just a vapid hype article with little meat. There's no mystery
billionaire here, just a guy who has been close to the company for a very long
time.

